# Help with NR Li-ion battery replacement needed



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello,

I'm new to the whole DIY light thing. I'm currently trying to learn all I can about everything. My first project is to replace the batteries in my dying HID light. It just don't hold a long charge anymore. I took apart the battery to take a look at the cells. I found these markings on them, which eventually led to this data sheet.

MOLI FSPE.70044.3224 08
ICR-18650J MADE IN CANADA

http://www.rathboneenergy.com/batteries/battery_cells_by_mfg/moli/ICR-18650J.pdf

Can I just replace them with these?

http://www.batteryspace.com/li-ion18650cylindricalrechargeablecell37v2200mah814wh--madeinchina.aspx

Also, I think I would ideally like to get the Luminous DIY battery holder (3 cell) and use that instead of the current battery pack I use. How do others wire it with the circuit board attached while still protecting the board itself?

By the way, I'm assuming that the circuit board on the top is the pcb. What purpose does the resisot that is parallel to the batteries serve?

Thank you in advance for any help with this!

Chris


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Some pics may help...

http://picasaweb.google.com/chris.cosma/NiteriderBattery?feat=directlink


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks to me like the batteryspace cells would work fine. 

I would use a 4 cell holder and place (silicon glue?) the pcb in the 4th cell position.

The device that is parallel to the batteries appears to me to be a PTC. That is a self resetting semiconductor "fuse". Short circuit protection


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Here ya go. Just wire your cord up to battery.

http://www.batteryspace.com/li-ion18650battery111v2600mah2886whbatterymodulewithpcb42arate.aspx


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you so much for your help! I looked up that part and it is a fuse. It says 5A250V on it.

Chris


----------

